# Declining cash tips



## Philly215 (Feb 5, 2019)

One of my family members is an Uber Driver too. I recently had a conversation with him and he said that he usually declines cash tips from his passengers because he would feel bad if he took their money. I was truly dumbfounded when he said that. I told him that it is a very idiotic thing to do. It seems like he didn't really care. I wonder if any of you know any drivers who actually decline cash tips from their passengers? I just can't imagine any drivers doing that.


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

declining free money is dumber than driving rideshare


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

We had one on the Washington Boards but we have not heard from him in some time.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Philly215 said:


> One of my family members is an Uber Driver too. I recently had a conversation with him and he said that he usually declines cash tips from his passengers because he would feel bad if he took their money. I was truly dumbfounded when he said that. I told him that it is a very idiotic thing to do. It seems like he didn't really care. I wonder if any of you know any drivers who actually decline cash tips from their passengers? I just can't imagine any drivers doing that.


And yet he was able to get a drivers license !

Do you Like this family member ?

He " Could " Disappear .. . .

For a fee


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> We had one on the Washington Boards but we have not heard from him in some time.


Our resident shut-in contrarian skinflint claimed that he gave a 1* to anyone that deigned to give him a cash tip.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^I remember his making that statement^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Declineathon (Feb 12, 2019)

Philly215 said:


> One of my family members is an Uber Driver too. I recently had a conversation with him and he said that he usually declines cash tips from his passengers because he would feel bad if he took their money. I was truly dumbfounded when he said that. I told him that it is a very idiotic thing to do. It seems like he didn't really care. I wonder if any of you know any drivers who actually decline cash tips from their passengers? I just can't imagine any drivers doing that.


I had a lady cancel right after she got in the car once, she gave me a cash tip to cover the fare.

But i got the cancellation fee because we only moved like 100ft.

She must have cled in ti reverse the cancell charge because ...
I got a earning email from uber for accepting cash tios.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I thought this thread was going to be about the decline in cash tipping. And I was going to strongly agree. I rarely get cash tips anymore. Maybe one a week. lol


----------



## Declineathon (Feb 12, 2019)

Seed the car, a d get a sign.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

@steveK2016


----------



## Zaarc (Jan 21, 2019)

I recently had a situation where something went wrong with the ride...i dont even remember what, but it made the ride significantly longer..so as I dropped him off I was gonna say "if you were of a mind to tip me, please don't." But of course I didnt. (and of course, he didnt.)


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Philly215 said:


> One of my family members is an Uber Driver too. I recently had a conversation with him and he said that he usually declines cash tips from his passengers because he would feel bad if he took their money. I was truly dumbfounded when he said that. I told him that it is a very idiotic thing to do. It seems like he didn't really care. I wonder if any of you know any drivers who actually decline cash tips from their passengers? I just can't imagine any drivers doing that.


OMG! 
Uberfunitis has a twin.
Seriously, declining cash tips? Unbelievable!


----------



## Zaarc (Jan 21, 2019)

Yeah, it is kind of judgmental of him to assume that people can't afford to be generous or appreciative of good service.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> @steveK2016


This aint me. I'll take money anytime. That's uberfunitis. I just dont believe tipping should be a social obligation but if people want to throw their money around, thats their right.


----------



## Uber1010 (Mar 25, 2019)

Philly215 said:


> One of my family members is an Uber Driver too. I recently had a conversation with him and he said that he usually declines cash tips from his passengers because he would feel bad if he took their money. I was truly dumbfounded when he said that. I told him that it is a very idiotic thing to do. It seems like he didn't really care. I wonder if any of you know any drivers who actually decline cash tips from their passengers? I just can't imagine any drivers doing that.


When pax give you cash it mean they not trust to tip true the app .. most of pasanger heard Uber are taking drivers tips as results of their satisfaction they give Cash. ... I had even 100$ tips on 13$ ride


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

Philly215 said:


> One of my family members is an Uber Driver too. I recently had a conversation with him and he said that he usually declines cash tips from his passengers because he would feel bad if he took their money. I was truly dumbfounded when he said that. I told him that it is a very idiotic thing to do. It seems like he didn't really care. I wonder if any of you know any drivers who actually decline cash tips from their passengers? I just can't imagine any drivers doing that.


Oh he will learn. Let his car fall apart.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

All cash tips slide straight to my front left pocket with a "Thank you, I appreciate that".


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I'm gonna get me somtin real nize with my cash tips.


----------



## Uber1010 (Mar 25, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> I'm gonna get me somtin real nize with my cash tips.
> 
> View attachment 311491


Make sure you get the extra large to hide the left over tips


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

Wow! Is that some sort of a weird trend? This morning I got a cup of coffee and a cookie in a cafe in Cambridge, MA. The price was $5.76. I gave $10. The girl gives me the change and I leave $1 bill on the counter, saying Thank you. She pushes it back to me and say, oh, no, we have a no tips policy. 

WTF? 

-o:


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Taksomotor said:


> Wow! Is that some sort of a weird trend? This morning I got a cup of coffee and a cookie in a cafe in Cambridge, MA. The price was $5.76. I gave $10. The girl gives me the change and I leave $1 bill on the counter, saying Thank you. She pushes it back to me and say, oh, no, we have a no tips policy.
> 
> WTF?
> 
> -o:


I have had people from the local grocery store decline my tip, store has a no tip policy, I tell them it is a gift, most won't take it, I'm guessing they will get fired if management see it.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Taksomotor said:


> Wow! Is that some sort of a weird trend? This morning I got a cup of coffee and a cookie in a cafe in Cambridge, MA. The price was $5.76. I gave $10. The girl gives me the change and I leave $1 bill on the counter, saying Thank you. She pushes it back to me and say, oh, no, we have a no tips policy.
> 
> WTF?
> 
> -o:


Some business wont let employees take cash tips.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

CJfrom619 said:


> Some business wont let employees take cash tips.


I would still take it. No shame in letting people appreciate your work.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Philly215 said:


> One of my family members is an Uber Driver too. I recently had a conversation with him and he said that he usually declines cash tips from his passengers because he would feel bad if he took their money. I was truly dumbfounded when he said that. I told him that it is a very idiotic thing to do. It seems like he didn't really care. I wonder if any of you know any drivers who actually decline cash tips from their passengers? I just can't imagine any drivers doing that.


You should never decline a cash tip. Ever.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

Just send him to this forum and we will correct the error in his ways. ?


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Taksomotor said:


> I would still take it. No shame in letting people appreciate your work.


Yea you would think but in alot of cases the employees can get in trouble or even fired.

A month ago i was at the casino and try to give the poker dealer a $20 bill as a tip. He acted like i was handing him a gun and told me to please put that away your gonna get me in trouble. I didn't realize till later why i was in the wrong. Rules are rules even if they seem unnecessary are silly.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

In his defense it is difficult to track cash tips for the purpose of reporting to the IRS.


----------



## loophole (Jun 7, 2016)

Only from hot women


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

Your family member is an idiot.


----------



## Wait4meee (Apr 7, 2019)

Taksomotor said:


> Wow! Is that some sort of a weird trend? This morning I got a cup of coffee and a cookie in a cafe in Cambridge, MA. The price was $5.76. I gave $10. The girl gives me the change and I leave $1 bill on the counter, saying Thank you. She pushes it back to me and say, oh, no, we have a no tips policy.
> 
> WTF?
> 
> -o:


For places like that, they typically have a pool of tips that they split at the end of the night. When there is cash handling involved, at the end of the shift, no one wants to he caught with money in their pockets. Especially if their drawer is short. So I understand that scenario.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Taksomotor said:


> I would still take it. No shame in letting people appreciate your work.


$1 tip in exchange for losing your job? Seems legit. Those companies that have a hardline no tipping policy will terminate an employee for violating that policy. Thosr comlanies also tend to pay their employees more to justify no tipping policy. Thats how it should be. Pay them more, no tips and charge customers what you need to to cover it all.



CJfrom619 said:


> Yea you would think but in alot of cases the employees can get in trouble or even fired.
> 
> A month ago i was at the casino and try to give the poker dealer a $20 bill as a tip. He acted like i was handing him a gun and told me to please put that away your gonna get me in trouble. I didn't realize till later why i was in the wrong. Rules are rules even if they seem unnecessary are silly.


Strange. Last time i was in Vegas we would "bribe" our blackjack dealer with a tip. You'd place your bet then place a "bet" for the dealer. If you win, you got your winnings and the side bet got its winning and the dealer kept it as a tip. Not sure if its no longer allowed but I would do that occasionally for dealers when I was winning.



CJfrom619 said:


> Yea you would think but in alot of cases the employees can get in trouble or even fired.
> 
> A month ago i was at the casino and try to give the poker dealer a $20 bill as a tip. He acted like i was handing him a gun and told me to please put that away your gonna get me in trouble. I didn't realize till later why i was in the wrong. Rules are rules even if they seem unnecessary are silly.


Strange. Last time i was in Vegas we would "bribe" our blackjack dealer with a tip. You'd place your bet then place a "bet" for the dealer. If you win, you got your winnings and the side bet got its winning and the dealer kept it as a tip. Not sure if its no longer allowed but I would do that occasionally for dealers when I was winning.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Hopefully you disowned that relative right then and there. 

I don’t expect tips, but accept them when they are offered, cash or in app.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> $1 tip in exchange for losing your job? Seems legit. Those companies that have a hardline no tipping policy will terminate an employee for violating that policy. Thosr comlanies also tend to pay their employees more to justify no tipping policy. Thats how it should be. Pay them more, no tips and charge customers what you need to to cover it all.
> 
> 
> Strange. Last time i was in Vegas we would "bribe" our blackjack dealer with a tip. You'd place your bet then place a "bet" for the dealer. If you win, you got your winnings and the side bet got its winning and the dealer kept it as a tip. Not sure if its no longer allowed but I would do that occasionally for dealers when I was winning.
> ...


The only problem was i was truing to give a poker dealer cash. They can definitely except tips but when its in the form of chips. I understand that giving a poker dealer cash especially after he dealt you a few winning hands could look suspicious to the casino. Im sure all casino are different. I ended up tipping him $20 but in chips instead of cash.


----------



## Declineathon (Feb 12, 2019)

CJfrom619 said:


> The only problem was i was truing to give a poker dealer cash. They can definitely except tips but when its in the form of chips. I understand that giving a poker dealer cash especially after he dealt you a few winning hands could look suspicious to the casino. Im sure all casino are different. I ended up tipping him $20 but in chips instead of cash.


Oceans 11?


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Declineathon said:


> Oceans 11?


Sycuan


----------



## ANTlifebaby (Oct 28, 2018)

I decline all cash tips and tell them to tip me twice as much in the ap and if you have a problem with it, speak to my lawyer.


----------



## Kyanar (Dec 14, 2017)

Taksomotor said:


> Wow! Is that some sort of a weird trend? This morning I got a cup of coffee and a cookie in a cafe in Cambridge, MA. The price was $5.76. I gave $10. The girl gives me the change and I leave $1 bill on the counter, saying Thank you. She pushes it back to me and say, oh, no, we have a no tips policy.


I have heard of some coffee shops that refuse tips but they have higher prices and pay their workers a living wage - but $5.76 for a coffee and a cookie doesn't seem like enough for that. Wait, was that one of those awful American drip coffees or like a Cafe Latte or something? If it was drip coffee maybe it is one of those shops.


----------



## IndyUL (Jan 21, 2019)

Declineathon said:


> Seed the car, a d get a sign.


Had signs, didn't work...


----------



## Declineathon (Feb 12, 2019)

CJfrom619 said:


> Sycuan


Played there once. Shakey fingers next to me hit quad jacks.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Philly215 said:


> One of my family members is an Uber Driver too. I recently had a conversation with him and he said that he usually declines cash tips from his passengers because he would feel bad if he took their money. I was truly dumbfounded when he said that. I told him that it is a very idiotic thing to do. It seems like he didn't really care. I wonder if any of you know any drivers who actually decline cash tips from their passengers? I just can't imagine any drivers doing that.


Lots of noobs used to stick to the company line that tops were not required.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

I wish tops were not required where I work. Lots of pretty girls.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

loophole said:


> Only from hot women


Why? From the way I see it, declining the tip probably makes you less likable, not more.


----------

